# a sure-fire cure for the Monday Blahs



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

one target......

4 Herfabombs.....

4 days of simultaneous destruction....

and that's not even the fun part....

I know that normally whomever gets their bomb is gonna assume that they're the victim...not this time,cuz I sent out 6 bombs today.

now, you may be thinking "oh,please...he's just gonna blast The Brain like he always does."

not this time....I have other plans for that little freakin' mouse

so,if the target is not The Brain...then who?

I guess you'll just have to wait to find out.

DC#s?

puhleez....you all know me better than that.

hope you all had a fun Monday..I know I did.


MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

opcorn:

Has the assult on the squids begun? I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice. Sounds like a quad cluster bomb with double PIF bomb assist?!?


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

The math is too hard for me to figure out so I'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

opcorn: and something to drink :new_all_coholic:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Pete, I think I need to sever my friendship with you. My wife would leave me, and my boss would fire me, if they knew what sort of psychopath I associated with. I hope you understand.

If you ever clean up your ways and become an upstanding, law-abiding citizen again, give me a ring.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, I, for one, have no idea what to think. I do, however, know my freakin hand was almost blown off when I reached into the mailbox tonight after work. Danfish gets bombed, but who's always the one around when they detonate?? ME. That's right, ME. Thanks, Herfabomber. Now I have to fix the mailbox again in the morning. I'm sure Danfish will post pictures soon...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:behindsofa:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Well, I, for one, have no idea what to think. I do, however, know my freakin hand was almost blown off when I reached into the mailbox tonight after work. Danfish gets bombed, but who's always the one around when they detonate?? ME. That's right, ME. Thanks, Herfabomber. Now I have to fix the mailbox again in the morning. I'm sure Danfish will post pictures soon...


you're absolutely right about what you said,Ms Cupcake....you shouldn't have to risk losing body parts without some kind of recompense.

I'll make amends...you have my word as The Herfabomber.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I've seen what Pete can do and all I can say is... eep: :behindsofa:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Uh oh... :behindsofa:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> one target......
> 
> 4 Herfabombs.....
> 
> ...


Hey would ya look at that...the herfabomber and I have something in common:yo:

of course, that doesn't mean that I don't have plans for the herfabomber himself:lol:

just waiting on a couple of "special deliveries" before the launch...its coming boys, and its not too far off!!!!!

mwuha

mwuhahaha

mwuhahahahahaahahahahahahaha


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Hey would ya look at that...the herfabomber and I have something in common:yo:
> 
> of course, that doesn't mean that I don't have plans for the herfabomber himself:lol:
> 
> ...


I see you've been watching Austin Powers movies to work on your evil laugh......good job,Joe:thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Taking a break from work and family obligations to admit that I am hopelessly behind on all the recent cigar-bomb goings on.

However, I did feel a bit of inspiration from the Herfabomber this evening, so without further ado, the torture:
*
While the bombing on Puff is outrageous, 
and the practice, they say, is contagious,
old Pete shows no let up
and, in prickly-faced get up,
will never cease to amaze us!
*
I'm off...

:ss


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

lol, Pete! You really are evil! 


Well plotted, and well played, sir.

opcorn:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I would try to say something more interesting but with so many bombs flying today i'm worn out from tracking them so...

I'm in op2: opcorn:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Come on Pete, ask your self one question......Do you really want to bomb those people?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Taking a break from work and family obligations to admit that I am hopelessly behind on all the recent cigar-bomb goings on.
> 
> However, I did feel a bit of inspiration from the Herfabomber this evening, so without further ado, the torture:
> *
> ...


Bravo,Counselor......a most excellent limerick worthy of a bit of destruction coming your way in the near future.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Haha. See, Terry? I _told _you that your poetry caused pain and suffering.

...I just didn't realize it would be yours!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Come on Pete, ask your self one question......Do you really want to bomb those people?


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......yes?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

You guys have lost it. lol


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Johnpaul said:


> I would try to say something more interesting but with so many bombs flying today i'm worn out from tracking them so...
> 
> I'm in op2: opcorn:


DITTO ^



BlackandGold508 said:


> You guys have lost it. lol


and DITTO ^


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Bravo,Counselor......a most excellent limerick worthy of a bit of destruction coming your way in the near future.


Do be careful now, Pete. There are a lot more than three of us now, and squid bites, I heard,
can be somewhat painful.

:ss


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

:crazy: opcorn: :tape: opcorn: :crazy:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Do be careful now, Pete. There are a lot more than three of us now, and squid bites, I heard,
> can be somewhat painful.
> 
> :ss


*Pinky:* Narf!! LOL, LOL, LOL!!! Brain they still don't see it coming!!

*Brain:* Pinky, be quiet!! SECRET plan, remember?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

<yawn> wake me when something good happens


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

You wanna know what I think is funny, and pretty telling?

The Squids have obviously made a bigger splash recently than the llama-mamas would like us to believe. Both The Brain and ouirknotamuzd have found it necessary to include a squid reference in their current User Title: "4th Horseman for Squids" and "Destroyer of Squids", respectively. Perhaps the tide is indeed turning...

I would be less than totally honest if I did not concede that this development also frightens me, just a little. 

But in a good way.

:ss


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

There once was a pinhead and mouse.
Together they plotted to pounce.
But intimidated
By tenticles hated,
They sputtered, and flubbered, and flounced!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Llama Llama Llama's,
Llama Llama Llama Llama's,
Squids Llama Zk's Llama Squids Llama,
Zk's, squids loving Llama's,
Llama's.

:smoke2:


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> There once was a pinhead and mouse.
> Together they plotted to pounce.
> But intimidated
> By tenticles hated,
> They sputtered, and flubbered, and flounced!


:crazy:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> There once was a pinhead and mouse.
> Together they plotted to pounce.
> But intimidated
> By tenticles hated,
> They sputtered, and flubbered, and flounced!


Not bad, an eloquently written epitaph.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Perhaps the tide is indeed turning...


*Brain:* Oh, it's turning, but not the way you want...

*Pinky:* BTW, a belated congratulations on the bomb award, we just noticed.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> There once was a pinhead and mouse.
> Together they plotted to pounce.
> But intimidated
> By tenticles hated,
> They sputtered, and flubbered, and flounced!


not bad....let's see....

There once were 2 maniac bombahs,
That took pride in being called Llamas
What these llamas then dids
Was to blow up some Squids
That made them cry WAA to their Mommas


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> not bad....let's see....
> 
> There once were 2 maniac bombahs,
> That took pride in being called Llamas
> ...


Who knew that the Herfabomber was multi-talented. Busting out rhymes now. Good job llama!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

LMAO. Love it!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> not bad....let's see....
> 
> There once were 2 maniac bombahs,
> That took pride in being called Llamas
> ...


Haha. Id totally give you RG if it would let me!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> not bad....let's see....
> 
> There once were 2 maniac bombahs,
> That took pride in being called Llamas
> ...


Dids?

Yes. THAT is excellent.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

the_brain said:


> BTW, a belated congratulations on the bomb award, we just noticed.


I think it was partially awarded with the understanding that I'd lay off on the "poetic musings".

ainkiller:

Which ain't gonna happen, but thanks.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

The Herfabomber and Brain have been going at it
They destroyed everything but each other
Through bombing and words they've had at it
Their hatred unable to smother

While puff watched along
This man and mouse battled
Wherein it was long
The troops were rattled

This post came along and people became poets
They wrote about things so benign
An epitaph about squids you know it
Certainly should have been a sign

The squids will be bombed as the Herf was by Brain
And the bombing at puff will continue again


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Quietville said:


> The Herfabomber and Brain have been going at it
> They destroyed everything but each other
> Through bombing and words they've had at it
> Their hatred unable to smother
> ...


BRAVO!!!!!!...you should've been a poetry teacher instead of a music teacher.

you I can give well-deserved RG to


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Dids?
> 
> Yes. THAT is excellent.


yeah....dids..there were 2 llamas,so they dids something...it's plural

plus,it rhymed


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah....dids..there were 2 llamas,so they dids something...it's plural
> 
> plus,it rhymed


Llama logic. No matter which way presented, it never makes sense.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

akneipp said:


> Llama logic. No matter which way presented, it never makes sense.


except to Llamas..we're not burdened by linear thought processes.


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> except to Llamas..we're not burdened by any thought processes.


Fixed that one.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> except to Llamas..we're not burdened by linear thought processes.


Just like women, eh?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

yup..'cept Llamas don't have a mania for shoes....it's tough to find a nice wingtip when you have hooves


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Where the hell did you find that??


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Where the hell did you find that??


ask DavidESM...he probably drew it.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Google is awesome my dear. And just in case anyone is bored at work one day, don't Google image search llamas in high heels with safesearch off...


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> BRAVO!!!!!!...you should've been a poetry teacher instead of a music teacher.
> 
> you I can give well-deserved RG to


Thanks! I forgot I wrote that... glad I came back.


----------

